# [Q] Unable to add debit card info to Google Wallet



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi All,
I wanted to purchase a paid app from Google play so I went ahead & entered my Debit Card details (I do not have credit card). I verified all the details & were entered correctly, but it still says “Invalid Credit card” ???
I’m entering debit card info, why does it say Credit card ? I have done various transactions in past using the same card & has worked fine, I donno why problem with google play / wallet?

Pls help.


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 14, 2012)

:bump:

Has anyone faced this issue in past ?


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 15, 2012)

Common guys ... nobody faced this issue earlier ? atleast can you let me know how do i contact Google Play support for this ?


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 15, 2012)

The only reason I can think for the card not being accepted is that, for whatever reason, Google thinks your card is untrustworthy.

If you want to contact Google then search their website - it's not like we are going to have a phone number on speed-dial that we can just give you.


----------



## Panthe (Nov 15, 2012)

Google Support is rather quick to respond on forums, especially if it's a usability issue on one of their websites.
Especially because debit cards are 100% accepted by them.

A guy with the same problem as yours, got a response by a google power user:



> *ravinder sharma*
> while purchanging custom domain through blogger with my debit visa card which is dully activated and verified by visa--error shows- decline  the error no- bX-74br4 please advise why they are declining the debit visa card.
> 
> *LMckin51-Power Poster*
> ...

Click to collapse



A recommended search for future problems like this can be found at here on Google forums
(XDA won't let me post links < 10 posts)
You can find those by going to productforums dot google dot com


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 15, 2012)

got it, thx guy i have emailed to Play support now, guess i was bieng lazy 

thx again


----------



## Saketme (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, I'm having this issue as well. Play Store won't accept my Axis bank debit card (mastercard) and returns an "invalid credit card" error for my SBI visa card as well


----------



## yohan53 (Jan 23, 2013)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Hi All,
> I wanted to purchase a paid app from Google play so I went ahead & entered my Debit Card details (I do not have credit card). I verified all the details & were entered correctly, but it still says “Invalid Credit card” ???
> I’m entering debit card info, why does it say Credit card ? I have done various transactions in past using the same card & has worked fine, I donno why problem with google play / wallet?
> 
> Pls help.

Click to collapse





sk8er_boi47 said:


> :bump:
> 
> Has anyone faced this issue in past ?

Click to collapse




im also facing the same prob n my debit card working in itunes but here it says“Invalid Credit card”


----------



## gaurav.c (Jan 27, 2013)

I've been having the same issue since a while now.
The weird part is that I have purchased apps earlier using a credit card and one day it just stopped working, now i can't seem to add that card or even any other debit or credit card


----------



## sbcontt (Jan 30, 2013)

Google Checkout is now Google Wallet, a service like Paypal.

Indian cards, when used online, have lots of restrictions, redirections, verifications etc. The catch is, everything must happen in real-time; making it impossible to be used in services like Google Wallet where Google stores your card info and uses it at some point in future.
Previously, Google Checkout was real-time, so some cards used to work. Blame Google for making another Google+-esq mistake by removing any direct payment method with the aim of pushing its Google Wallet as a major competitor of Paypal.

I contacted their support, they said that SBI debit cards shall work. However, Saketme reports that even that is not working. I request him to contact Wallet support and post the response here.

Update: Some say that these cards stopped working because INR transactions have been implemented. Axis Bank cards used to work, so did virtual credit cards; both are now bocked.

Edit: Can I post links? thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/161111-must-read-information-regarding-indian-debit-cards-8.html


----------



## sbcontt (Feb 1, 2013)

I am finally at the bottom of this issue, and it is all capitalism down here.

Play store, Steam etc use the policy of saving credit card info so that users will no more have to fill in all that info each time they purchase something. This method is called one click purchase and it raises the number of sales. This business policy conflicts with 3D secure and this the reason nobody is bothering to implement 3D secure.

In India, 3D secure is mandatory for all online card transactions. Transactions on online stores outside India are beyond this rule but they also bypass taxes. That is why INR transactions are being implemented; but if a seller bypasses 3D secue for INR transaction, they will be charged with huge fine.

As of December 2012, Apple has proposed RBI to consider allowing one time 3D secure verification while adding cards, so that one click purchase can still be possible, and RBI is considering it.

Even credit cards require 3D secure in India. So prepaid credit card will not help. A few cards are still accepting 3D secure bypass request, like Axis Bank MasterCard, but nothing can be guranteed for future.


----------



## StrangeWizard (Feb 21, 2013)

I wanted to buy SwiftKey so I entered my card details and the play store says Invalid Card.
It is a Bank Of India Debit card mastercard.
Works fine when I buy stuff from eBay.

Now what do I do?


----------



## smartrame (Mar 5, 2013)

StrangeWizard said:


> I wanted to buy SwiftKey so I entered my card details and the play store says Invalid Card.
> It is a Bank Of India Debit card mastercard.
> Works fine when I buy stuff from eBay.
> 
> Now what do I do?

Click to collapse



i too have the same problem with my sbi visa debit card..


----------



## mathen (Mar 16, 2013)

To stop piracy ,its a must to make payment options easier.Even international debit cards wont work in Indian play store :crying: Both my Axis bank platinum and SBI gold cards were rejected!! When adding card details ,its written as credit/debit card- still debit cards wont work.


----------



## sbcontt (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello all,
It seems that Entropay works. According to Google's policy, no VCC should work; but here is the post:
http://devilsworkshop.org/tips/buy-apps-google-play-entropays-virtual-credit-card/71790/

Please read the comments on that page for important tips.
Personally, I have not tried the method. I am no more enthusiast about purchasing from Play Store.

Note: you still need some method to upload money to Entropay. I doubt that Indian debit cards will work. You need a VCC and hopefully Entropay accepts single use VCC like HDFC Netsafe.


----------



## apurvdate (Apr 27, 2013)

even im facing this issue..
here is something i foud about the problem...

http://www.razzil.com/axis-bank-visa-debit-card-google-wallet-issue.html

& also 3D secure problem is also there...


----------



## CodeVanya (May 31, 2013)

I had contacted my bank about this issue and they replied me this


----------



## vsanto88 (May 31, 2013)

*Google play*



sbcontt said:


> Hello all,
> It seems that Entropay works. According to Google's policy, no VCC should work
> 
> I doubt that Indian debit cards will work. You need a VCC and hopefully Entropay accepts single use VCC like HDFC Netsafe.

Click to collapse



1) i tried using entropay, many people are posting that it works(by changing the entered address, ect) but personally I never had success with it.

2) HDFC Netsafe does not work. I have tried many times. SBI virtual card does not work either.

My friend had bought a few apps with his ICICI credit card.

If you want to remove previously enterd card credentials from Google, you can remove it through google wallet. Also has anyone tried Amazon appstore?


----------



## anto.danny (Jul 23, 2013)

well i guess am not the only one with this problem...i thought of buying a app to support the dev,so much for a good deed


----------



## ironarun (Aug 1, 2013)

*Problem still persists*

Dear friends,

I was using a trial version of SwiftKey and wanted to purchase the paid version. I entered my SBI Debit Card details on Google Wallet but keep getting Invalid Card error. 

I was reading all the previous comments on this post and sadly, the problem still exists.

Has anyone found a way to buy stuff from Play Store without facing this error?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi All,
I wanted to purchase a paid app from Google play so I went ahead & entered my Debit Card details (I do not have credit card). I verified all the details & were entered correctly, but it still says “Invalid Credit card” ???
I’m entering debit card info, why does it say Credit card ? I have done various transactions in past using the same card & has worked fine, I donno why problem with google play / wallet?

Pls help.


----------



## krazzyvishal (Aug 21, 2013)

This problem is because The Reserve Bank of India has introduced the Verified by Visa (VBV) and 3D Secure Code for Visa and MasterCards respectively. Read here to know more.

We can't use our cards unless Google implements this thing in their system too.


----------



## ironarun (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh. Thank you for the info Vishal. I hope Google does do something about this. I was however able to buy the app from Play Store via an ICICI Visa Debit Card. Has this got anything to do with the bank issuing the card as well? I was of the notion that the RBI guidelines would cover all Indian banks.


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 21, 2013)

krazzyvishal said:


> This problem is because The Reserve Bank of India has introduced the Verified by Visa (VBV) and 3D Secure Code for Visa and MasterCards respectively. Read here to know more.
> 
> We can't use our cards unless Google implements this thing in their system too.

Click to collapse



My bank in the UK (HSBC) has used both these methods for a number of years and I am able to use my card on the Play Store with no problems at all.


----------



## krazzyvishal (Aug 21, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> My bank in the UK (HSBC) has used both these methods for a number of years and I am able to use my card on the Play Store with no problems at all.

Click to collapse



You said HSBC. HSBC cards don't have problem here too, neither HDFC. The problem is with some banks only but their number is huge.


----------



## abhinav quietly brilliant (Aug 23, 2013)

i want to purchase asphalt 8 but google wallet is saying invalid credit card:crying:


----------



## saurabh007 (Aug 23, 2013)

abhinav quietly brilliant said:


> i want to purchase asphalt 8 but google wallet is saying invalid credit card:crying:

Click to collapse



Same here, I want to purchase SwiftKey with my Bank of Maharashtra Debit Card, I get "Invalid Credit Card" error..

I don't understand why google doesn't implement internet banking system?


----------



## abhinav quietly brilliant (Aug 23, 2013)

saurabh007 said:


> Same here, I want to purchase SwiftKey with my Bank of Maharashtra Debit Card, I get "Invalid Credit Card" error..
> 
> I don't understand why google doesn't implement internet banking system?

Click to collapse



Srsly yaar.. Hadh hi h matlab pehli baar jindagi me laga ki koi paid app purchase karta hu to google wale paise ni lena chahte.. Inhe koi baniyagiri sikhao


----------



## AbhishekS (Sep 10, 2013)

Facing the same issue. Any solution to it?


----------



## swarajk1 (Sep 11, 2013)

*HDFC Platinum Debit Card not working either*



krazzyvishal said:


> You said HSBC. HSBC cards don't have problem here too, neither HDFC. The problem is with some banks only but their number is huge.

Click to collapse



Hey Vishal
I just tried adding an HDFC card to the Wallet account but it says invalid credit card though I have been able to use it where credit cards were required earlier as well. Would creating a virtual NetSafe Card from HDFC website work instead?


----------



## krazzyvishal (Sep 11, 2013)

swarajk1 said:


> Hey Vishal
> I just tried adding an HDFC card to the Wallet account but it says invalid credit card though I have been able to use it where credit cards were required earlier as well. Would creating a virtual NetSafe Card from HDFC website work instead?

Click to collapse



I can't tell you. I don't know. Instead, you go and ask your bank why is it not being accepted. They will help you.


----------



## gpkumaran (Sep 15, 2013)

For those from TamilNadu , Be happy to knw that Karur Vysya Bank Debit Card works with no problem at all. 



If I`ve helped you, Please hit Thnaks.


----------



## Caro332 (Oct 18, 2013)

Same thing with HDFC...At least in Haryana. Can't purchase. Funny thing because I did purchase an app last year and it did work. However I tried today and it seems like it doesn't work anymore


----------



## AbhishekS (Oct 18, 2013)

Most debit cards stopped working since Google Play begun showing amount in INR. 

Alternate solution:

1. Go to wallet.google.com 
2. Add a new card
3. Enter your card no., name, etc. 
4. Enter a fake US Address and a fake US Phone number (use fakenamegenerator.com for this) 
5. Your card will be accepted 
6. Now change your address and phone number back to your genuine ones 
7. Enjoy! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Seadra (Oct 19, 2013)

AbhishekS said:


> Most debit cards stopped working since Google Play begun showing amount in INR.
> 
> Alternate solution:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There was a problem authorizing your card. Contact your bank if this problem continues.

Tried the fake stuff, nothing works. When going to the bank, they always reply "sarji aap NEFT use karein, atm to atm ke liye hota hai... online NEFT hota hai. " these dumbass.


----------



## tushki (Oct 22, 2013)

*ICICI works well*

My ICICI bank debit card works well.  

Adding my HDFC card had a problem, like many said.


----------



## Osamabinatiq (Oct 22, 2013)

Unautorised card error occurs when your card has insufficient balance or bank has not autorised your card for internet use call your bank and ask them to activate your internet session when i first time added my card on google charged me $.99 I even did not make any purchase on googke play just add my card but after few day I received a refund from google . 

Sent from my X10S using xda app-developers app


----------



## AhmedFaiz (Nov 10, 2013)

I got to say I was trying with a PNB debit card for a year no luck ,I just got a icici visa debit card which is working brought an app with it. It seems only visa cards are working with play store terms. Just got v the card working where is the n5! ? 
Hope Google fixes it wallet issue with RBI soon or piracy is gone get wort here in India.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aplusk (Dec 8, 2013)

*Help me to have more choice for cards.*

Hello i am from india. I use entropay to buy apps from google play, it works well. But entropay charge 4.95% of total amount while funding to their account. Is there any other online credit/debit card service which dont charge for funding ?

also does sbi bank virtual card works with google play ?


----------



## First_Timer (Feb 3, 2014)

*Want to buy Nexus 5, but can't setup Google Wallet. *

Same problem. :|

Wanted to buy Nexus 5 from Play Store India but unable to setup my account on Google Wallet using an HDFC Debit Card. Is there any other way by which I could buy the phone from Google without shelling out any extra amount for it?

Online retailer Flipkart is selling the phone for INR 1k extra. I guess I'd have to buy from them only. *banghead*


----------



## androidnandroid (Feb 21, 2014)

nothing works...what the hell google woundnt you allow us buy apps


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi All,
I wanted to purchase a paid app from Google play so I went ahead & entered my Debit Card details (I do not have credit card). I verified all the details & were entered correctly, but it still says “Invalid Credit card” ???
I’m entering debit card info, why does it say Credit card ? I have done various transactions in past using the same card & has worked fine, I donno why problem with google play / wallet?

Pls help.


----------



## Vardaan007 (May 8, 2014)

Atleast Indian debit cards won't work due to their so called higher security issues..... The payment gateway redirects to the bank site which in return directs to the vbv(verified by visa) page..... the website doesn't get any response so it bumps back.... Which means that you could possible never use a debit card online


----------



## dlorde (Jun 2, 2014)

I have the same problem in the UK, using UK bank credit cards. The VISA card I had registered with Google Wallet suddenly started declining payment, but only with Google Wallet - the issuing bank said there was no block or problem their end. I removed it from Google Wallet and tried adding it again, but got the 'Unable to Authorise' message. I then tried a MasterCard credit card from a different UK bank, but that wouldn't authorise either. Both cards work OK with other retailers.

I contacted Google Wallet support, and they have been fairly responsive - I've exchanged emails with 5 different team members, sending them screenshots and error codes, but with no resolution yet. The first support person said they'd verified it as a bug, but the others don't seem aware of this -  I'm not sure they even read the email history before responding, I've just been asked for a screenshot again...


----------



## dlorde (Jun 5, 2014)

Further to my last post, after spending two weeks emailing with 9 (yes, _nine_) different members of the Google Wallet team (Mandy, Joel, Patrick, Arleah, Mara, Omar, Chris, Faye, and Ira), and getting no results trying to register four different cards from different UK banks on the Google Wallet web page - each time they told me to contact the issuer, each time the issuer said the cards were OK...

*Finally I managed to add one of the cards by going into the 'Remove Adverts' option on an app on my Android phone, and entering the card as a payment method for Google Play*. It now appears on Google Wallet payment methods web page, although I still can't add cards using the web page (even with different browsers on desktops, laptops, or tablets).


----------



## donelwero (Jun 10, 2014)

dlorde said:


> Further to my last post, after spending two weeks emailing with 9 (yes, _nine_) different members of the Google Wallet team (Mandy, Joel, Patrick, Arleah, Mara, Omar, Chris, Faye, and Ira), and getting no results trying to register four different cards from different UK banks on the Google Wallet web page - each time they told me to contact the issuer, each time the issuer said the cards were OK...
> 
> *Finally I managed to add one of the cards by going into the 'Remove Adverts' option on an app on my Android phone, and entering the card as a payment method for Google Play*. It now appears on Google Wallet payment methods web page, although I still can't add cards using the web page (even with different browsers on desktops, laptops, or tablets).

Click to collapse




Can you tell us the name of the app please?


----------



## dlorde (Jun 10, 2014)

donelwero said:


> Can you tell us the name of the app please?

Click to collapse



Yes, it was the 'Met Office' weather app (at the bottom of the 'Settings' menu options). I expect there are other apps that have in-app purchase options too.


----------



## idiot333 (Jul 11, 2014)

*After reading 1-5 pages of this thread-*

i think ICICI and HSBC card might work


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 27, 2014)

AnyOne found a proper solution to this problem ?


----------



## freedomtigers (Jul 30, 2014)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Hi All,
> I wanted to purchase a paid app from Google play so I went ahead & entered my Debit Card details (I do not have credit card). I verified all the details & were entered correctly, but it still says “Invalid Credit card” ???
> I’m entering debit card info, why does it say Credit card ? I have done various transactions in past using the same card & has worked fine, I donno why problem with google play / wallet?
> 
> Pls help.

Click to collapse



hi bro,

here is the solution, go to the link, below. all explanation and solution given in there.

http://freedomtigersft.blogspot.in/2014/07/google-play-and-all-other-international.html


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thx for the reply guys... got a credit card anyway 
Working properly now... appreciated


----------



## stbb20 (Aug 25, 2014)

hi,
i've just got my creditcard from my bank, but when i tried connect with google wallet, it say invalid creditcard, can someone help me.


----------



## fbh59 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Solution to adding DEBIT Cards*

well, as of now even if your debit card works with google play and itunes,,,still if you try asking your bank(even though its ICICI whose debit cards work with google as claimed by majority of its customers), they will say you, google and itunes are not Verified by Visa, and if they claim it to be verified, they will keep on reciting the same old story "THERE IS SOME TECHNICAL ISSUE, TRY TOMORROW or EVEN NEXT WEEK".

But the truth is majority of the popular banks, even SBI(considered as having SBI debit cards is useless), have a solution, even though google and itunes are not verified by visa. Majority of the ICICI debit cards, unless and untill they are opened with 0 INR balance have international transactions unlocked with them. That is why they work with all international merchants i.e. they need to be enetered VbV code or 3D SecureCode(for MasterCard if its an Indian Merchant and simply debit card number and CvC or CVV number but with correct card holder's name and address if its an international merchant which is the case with CREDIT cards, that's why they work everywhere.


----------



## fbh59 (Aug 30, 2014)

*solution part 2*

For banks like HDFC, it shows the error "INVALID CREDIT CARD". Even though it says CREDIT card and not DEBIT card, but it will work. International transaction are disabled by default. You have to unlock it by internet banking.
I had Axis Bank Debit Card with International labelled in it. So i thought may be it should work. I enabled internet banking and contacted customer care, but they keep on reciting the same old stories. Moreover its internet banking doesn't have any unlocking facility for international transactions except for Forex transfer. But here you have to unlock it by providing all your personal details in internet banking, then call its toll free number, add a telebanking bin(different from ATM PIN, and then there is an option for unlocking international transaction in your debit card(dont think that if your card got labelled as international means it has international transactions unlocked). chose the option to activate it.

NOTE: don't try to activate it by talking to the customer care executive, it has to be done withing the automated computerized call itself. You ll immediately get an sms to your registered number with a reference number that it will be activated after 24 hours , and you ll get an sms after 24 hours regarding activation. Even after activation, have patience and wait for 1 more day and try to add now,,, it will be added not just in google, but also in itunes, paypal, steam and everywhere.

Other banks like the popular SBI don't even have such automated call facility, To unlock international transaction on it is purely on luck. Here you have to visit your home branch and request them to enable international transactions with your debit card and say them that your internet banking has such facility but your debit card has no facility even though it has international labelled on it. If no label is there, just say them that it is not working with ATMs(even though it may be actually working) overseas and you faced a lot of problems. If the SBI officer with whom you are dealing with is some aged guy, probability is that he ll keep reciting you the same stories again and again, no matter how much you explain. If he is a young man who too uses his cards just like us, he MAY understand your issue and place the required request in their system, and your international transaction facility ll get activated, confirming you by sms. BUT PLEASE NOTE that you have to update all your details like KYC form, aadhaar card, email id, phone number, signature(this is the thing which you think may be updated, but majority of SBI accounts are not updated with their customers' signatures due to SBI's officers' negligency), and PAN number is a must. Once you given all these details, visit your bank after 2 days(lazy bank, they don't update soon) and verify in their system that all such details are updated, AND THEN PLACE THIS INTERNATIONAL TRANSACTION request.
Currently I have the classic version of SBI MasterCard DEBIT card, and I guess I am among the rarest of SBI DEBIT Card holders' whose lowest version of card is working with all international merchants. I ve done my latest transaction just yesterday from itunes.

HSBC bank cards may too work well, as its not an Indian Bank. If lazy, then have ICICI debit card with 20000 INR at opening, all facilities will be unlocked by default in their cards.

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

Go for a credit card, only if you have enough knowledge and know how to use it, else u will land up in debt and hence put yourself into trouble. Personally I would not recommend anyone to have a credit card just for purchasing apps from google and itunes. Debit Cards have a woraround, else in the worst case, go for an ICICI Platinum?world Debit or Signature Visa debit card, but keep credit card at the extreme last step.

For entropay users, even though the card is top-up(ed) in either dollars, euro or pounds, it works with atleast google play.(any Indian address with gmail registered for India will work, else change your country in your gmail settings). For itunes and other merchants like steam and paypal, entropay works only for premuim users and for residents of only Europe(except Russia), and USA. If you are from a different region, then you have to remember your fake address and use it everywhere(but you ll find difficulty in creating a premium entropay account using this fake address), and enter the exact same address and card holder's name as in your premium entropay account.
I too managed my entropay account to work with maximum of the all international merchants, but stopped using it(as it charged around 4.something % extra), as soon I got my debit card to work with such merchants(no extra charges now).


----------



## nithingowda (Sep 28, 2014)

*No*



SimonTS said:


> The only reason I can think for the card not being accepted is that, for whatever reason, Google thinks your card is untrustworthy.
> 
> If you want to contact Google then search their website - it's not like we are going to have a phone number on speed-dial that we can just give you.

Click to collapse



Ur Wrong SimonTS
Because

The Bank thinks Google is untrustworthy.
Not Google think...

In  Indian Only Axis and icici bank debit cards only Working

and Sbi Credit Card Also Not Worked


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

So, does anyone have any work around for debit cards? I'd really like to make a purchase.

I'm like, here, take my money, and they don't want it.


----------



## freedomtigers (Nov 7, 2014)

Icici debit card works......
It worked perfectly for me...

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rachann (Nov 16, 2014)

I have problems with buying apps of andriod market even thought I have use it for years.  It now seems they are rejecting any from of payments, where the Google wallet has not bee verified.  The verification process is sending them a copy of a bank statement or utility bill and government issued document ie passport, driving license etc.  

The sort of information that someone needs to steal your id.

Try looking on Amazon app store for apps you are after.


----------



## ares.phobos (Feb 20, 2015)

*Not working*

Hey,

I used to buy apps with my HDFC debit card but i lost my old card and got a new one and when i add my new one it says problem authorizing your card 

Any help would be thankful.

Thanks,
Azrael


----------



## chans.best (Mar 1, 2015)

u need a emv chip debit/credit card to make transactions with google steam etc 


http://www.kotak.com/personal-banking/cards/credit-card-services/kotak-chip-pin-credit-card.html


----------



## phositronax (Jul 10, 2015)

*Which ICICI debit card are you using?*

Which ICICI debit card are you using?
My ICICI Platinum debit doesn't work.

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 AM ----------




freedomtigers said:


> Icici debit card works......
> It worked perfectly for me...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Which ICICI debit card are you using?
My ICICI platinum debit card doesn't work. Even I called the ICICI customer care to get my international transactions activated.


----------



## rayanspawn1 (Aug 17, 2015)

*Solved.*

I used to get this message each time I've tried to add my credit card. "There was a problem authorizing your card. Contact your bank if this problem continues."

Suddenly, an idea told me to reload my card with some dollars "2$". Later on, I've tried again to add it on Google wallet and everything worked fantastic 

-> After reloading your card, probably you need to wait around 15 minutes before trying to add it again on Google wallet


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi All,
I wanted to purchase a paid app from Google play so I went ahead & entered my Debit Card details (I do not have credit card). I verified all the details & were entered correctly, but it still says “Invalid Credit card” ???
I’m entering debit card info, why does it say Credit card ? I have done various transactions in past using the same card & has worked fine, I donno why problem with google play / wallet?

Pls help.


----------



## freedomtigers (Sep 17, 2015)

just go to this link
http://www.freedomtigersft.blogspot.in/2014/07/google-play-and-all-other-international.html
still that card works fine for me
i made a purchase yesterday

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

just go to this link
http://www.freedomtigersft.blogspot.in/2014/07/google-play-and-all-other-international.html
still that card works fine for me
i made a purchase yesterday


----------



## DJMachox (Nov 2, 2015)

*Thanks*



AbhishekS said:


> Most debit cards stopped working since Google Play begun showing amount in INR.
> 
> Alternate solution:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This actually works man thanks you. You save my life


----------



## an00p89162 (Jan 19, 2016)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Hi All,
> I wanted to purchase a paid app from Google play so I went ahead & entered my Debit Card details (I do not have credit card). I verified all the details & were entered correctly, but it still says “Invalid Credit card” ???
> I’m entering debit card info, why does it say Credit card ? I have done various transactions in past using the same card & has worked fine, I donno why problem with google play / wallet?
> 
> Pls help.

Click to collapse



This image will tell you everything...


----------



## ALTAiR916 (Jan 23, 2016)

*3D Secure Cards*

I've talked this matter with Google Help Desk. They told me that 3D Secure cards won't work with Google. 
3D Secure means when you pay for something online, on payment, it will redirect you to Payment gateway of your Bank.


----------



## Praveen0592 (Feb 10, 2016)

im also facing the same prob in my debit card but here it says“Invalid Credit card”


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2016)

So now that the Google Wallet method isn't working either, does anyone here know any other work around for making purchases off the Play Store using a debit card?


----------



## pfufle (May 7, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> So now that the Google Wallet method isn't working either, does anyone here know any other work around for making purchases off the Play Store using a debit card?

Click to collapse



Entropay works perfectly. I just purchased solid explorer using Entropay's VCC. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfIY5PAhf7g
^He explains the full process pretty well, though his accent is funny.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2016)

pfufle said:


> Entropay works perfectly. I just purchased solid explorer using Entropay's VCC.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfIY5PAhf7g
> ^He explains the full process pretty well, though his accent is funny.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I would be sure to use it.


----------



## Shankar6208 (May 26, 2016)

*I am having the same problem*

Even i am having the same problem,
i am entering all the details perfectly without any mistakes in Card No, Validity date & CVV no etc... my card is perfect and i am still using that card in online shopping,
i tried the same exercise with my another bank debit card also but same issue is coming,
So it is clear, the problem is there in Play Store.
Please help me out



sk8er_boi47 said:


> Hi All,
> I wanted to purchase a paid app from Google play so I went ahead & entered my Debit Card details (I do not have credit card). I verified all the details & were entered correctly, but it still says “Invalid Credit card” ???
> I’m entering debit card info, why does it say Credit card ? I have done various transactions in past using the same card & has worked fine, I donno why problem with google play / wallet?
> 
> Pls help.

Click to collapse


----------

